# Mini won't work; both is and isn't connected to internet?



## JasonFin (Sep 7, 2013)

I have a TiVo Mini connected to a TiVo Premier via MoCa; the Premier is connected via Ethernet to my router and cable modem. This has all been working fine until the Mini abruptly stopped working yesterday. The Premier is still working fine.

The TiVo Mini displays on its home screen an error: &#8220;No Internet Connection (C130)&#8221; and it can't access any content on the Premier or live TV or any internet content. HOWEVER, going to Settings -> Network -> Test Internet Connection on the Mini results in the connection testing out to work properly. &#8220;Connect to TiVo Service Now&#8221; also results in a successful connection. Network status on both boxes shows that the MoCa network seems to be up and sending and receiving signals (though the Mini cannot identify the host system). Yet the error on the main screen doesn't change.

I have reset both TiVo boxes, my modem, and my router; all to no change. I have also turned MoCa off and back on. I&#8217;m very puzzled as to what could be going on, because the Mini seems to be able to connect to the internet properly and it must be going through the Premier to do so, but its software also seems to think it isn&#8217;t connected to the internet or the Premier.

I'm very disturbed and puzzled by this. Can anyone offer any insight?


----------



## JasonFin (Sep 7, 2013)

Doing a full "Clear & Delete Everything" on the TiVo Mini appears to have fixed the problem. Hopefully it won't recur.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Odds are you received the Fall software update (version 20.4.4.). A common issue is that the Mini "forgets" the host DVR. In lieu of a full clear and delete everything, simply going into the Settings>Remote & Devices>Tivo DVR Connection and then re-selecting your Premiere would have solved the C130 errors as well.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

This happens to my Sister's every now and then. i find that if I go into the host selection screen and reselect the Premiere host it fixes the issue.


----------



## JasonFin (Sep 7, 2013)

Good to know; I'll keep that in mind for the future.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Is this a problem with the Premiere TiVos? I've never run into this issue with my Minis? But they also use Roamios for the host.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> Is this a problem with the Premiere TiVos? I've never run into this issue with my Minis? But they also use Roamios for the host.


I've not paid close attention to the models for which others have reported the issue, but I can say that I had a C130 on my Mini which has a Roamio Plus host. Thanks to following this forum, it was fixed less than a minute because I recognized the problem immediately.

My personal guess is that it's related to order of when Mini boxes install updates in relation to when the host is updated, but that's just my WAG.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tatergator1 said:


> I've not paid close attention to the models for which others have reported the issue, but I can say that I had a C130 on my Mini which has a Roamio Plus host. Thanks to following this forum, it was fixed less than a minute because I recognized the problem immediately.
> 
> My personal guess is that it's related to order of when Mini boxes install updates in relation to when the host is updated, but that's just my WAG.


I have typically signed up for the early updates so I would make sure all my boxes updated at the same time. So I wouldn't have run across this issue then if that was the cause.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> I have typically signed up for the early updates so I would make sure all my boxes updated at the same time. So I wouldn't have run across this issue then if that was the cause.


I usually sign everything up at once as well, but am not as judicious in forcing calls on all my boxes when I see Pending Restart on my Roamio. I usually let the Mini and my 2-tuner Premiere get it on their next scheduled call, which could mean they don't update until a day later.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> Is this a problem with the Premiere TiVos? I've never run into this issue with my Minis? But they also use Roamios for the host.


My Sister has had this happen several times with her Premiere, we have never had an issue with the Minis connected to our Roamios. But it could also be network specific. Maybe the router or switch is causing the issue.


----------

